# Building my new rod rack



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks good. I was just thinking of the same type of project, wood only.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks good. I was just thinking of the same type of project, wood only.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

On the boat it has to be Cisco - they just look awesome and the walleye show respect by a higher catch rate with the Cisco gear.

In the garage, yes, I have a similar rig attached to my workbench where I work on the gear. Do use a dremel or sander and smooth off the inside square edge of the tube or it will cut into some of your rod handles.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

PVC/vinyl "wood" trim


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

